# Wanted - R32 Passenger window surround



## weikleenget (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi all,

Just joined the forum, hope someone can help. I’ve been searching all over for the small round plastic bit that surrounds the passenger window switch on my R32 skyline, can’t find it anywhere. Does someone have one they would sell??

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Best post a picture of what you need


----------



## weikleenget (Oct 9, 2021)

Here’s a pic


----------



## weikleenget (Oct 9, 2021)

Bump, any leads??


----------

